# Burst Mode on Gnex Camera!



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

ProCapture-Camera & Panorama on sale in Play store for $1. Burst mode works. It is a little slow when flash is on, but it does work. It also has many other options as well. This is a really nice camera app in my opinion. Here's the link: https://play.google....NwWZiAcdNDxpk0=

One thing I find a little annoying is it has a counter that tells you how many more pics you can take before your sdcard is full. Maybe a few years ago this would have been handy, but kinda pointless to know I can still take 13,000 lol.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks nice, I guess, but I prefer Camera ICS+. It's an enhanced version of the stock ICS camera app with many of the same features as ProCapture, including burst mode. It, too, is only a dollar, and like the stock app it's derived from, it also records video (with additional options available there, too).


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

housry23 said:


> ProCapture-Camera & Panorama on sale in Play store for $1. Burst mode works. It is a little slow when flash is on, but it does work. It also has many other options as well. This is a really nice camera app in my opinion. Here's the link: https://play.google....NwWZiAcdNDxpk0=
> 
> One thing I find a little annoying is it has a counter that tells you how many more pics you can take before your sdcard is full. Maybe a few years ago this would have been handy, but kinda pointless to know I can still take 13,000 lol.


there has to be a way to take out that counter, ridiculous , kills it!


----------

